# [SOLVED]Meerdere gateways (1 voor prim en 1 voor alias dev)

## Cyberwizzard

Hoi,

Ik heb 1 NIC met 2 publieke IP adressen in 2 subnets - hoe kan ik voor de alias NIC (eth0:1) de gateway instellen? Het IP komt wel mooi online maar pakketjes komen niet terug op de alias interface (omdat deze niet weet waar hij het langs moet sturen en ik gok dat hij dan maar doodleuk de gw van eth0 zelf pakt).

Alvast bedankt  :Smile: Last edited by Cyberwizzard on Thu Sep 27, 2007 7:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cyberwizzard

Gefixed denk ik:

```

routes_eth0=(

   "default via gateway1"

   "default via gateway2"

)

```

Dit heeft schijnbaar ook gevolgen voor eth0:1 want deze reageert nu ook op internet aanroepen.

----------

